# First snow storm of the year



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Possible 6" on Monday on the NorthShore and Southern NH but it seems the seacost is going to get another dusting to 2". What is going on this year!!!:realmad:


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Doesn't the coast usually get less snow?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

im from cape ann, right out on the end there....1st off i dont think any of the north shore is getting anything, 2-4 to the west of Rt 95..... east of 95 nothing but rain......ya compared to the counties to the west of us , we get less, BUT...we usually get ocean affect snow, which ( just like wat they get in new york form the great lakes) boosts us up pritty well, we got about 15 inches of ocean affect snow last season, about 4 diffrent storms.....but we also get huuuuuge drifts in the big nor'easters..in the huge blizzard last season ( jan 15 ) we had drifts up to 8 feet.....we also got 39 inches of snow in that storm....but so-far this season in my location we have got about 4 inches of snow ......average is 46.5 inches...not doing to good....but the systems are all still coming here, we get about 1 or 2 a week, but they are al rain,,,,the problem is that with the advancing storm we get south-west / south-east winds wich pull up warm ari,a nd turn are snow, into rain....but i do not know why that is happening...but that is wats going on her,e atleast for the coastline....


----------

